# No Power



## Candgjones (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi looking for help.
When I connect the van up the electric hook up I have power going to the fridge and electric sockets but the 240v indicator LED does not light up, and the batteries do not charge. As a result my main battery is now flat.
I have checked the fuses, on the elektroblock Ebl99 and batteries and everything is fine.
I have read on the forum that there is an internal fuse, but when I look inside the box there is no "glass fuse".

Also, some posts say mention that if the battery level drops below a certain strength that the Elektroblock unit won't work is this correct?

All help welcome, thank you.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have a Nordelettronica battery charger, because the symptoms sound like it has failed. We've had this twice now. The mains indicator is fed from the charger which fooled me into checking the hook-up lead, etc., until I cottoned on.

Previous thread here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-79636-.html


----------



## Candgjones (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.
The Elektroblock is all I have. Older posts on the site have mentioned an internal glass fuse that can blow, but I can't seem to locate it!
Frustrating.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There will be 2 fuses near the EBL. One probably 40 amps and the other 2 amps. Check them.

Lift the bonnet and there will be another pair near the engine battery. Again, a big one and a small one. Check those 2 .

If they are OK then you have a problem with the EBL itself. Before you take it out, check all wiring connections, especially under the bonnet where the split charge relays are. If it is a standard Ducato, they should be behind a plastic cover in front of you, centrally located.


----------



## Candgjones (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you.
I have checked all the fuses and they are fine.
Sorry for my ignorance, but where are the split charge relays? 
Aere they behind the black boxes near the 2 fuses/batteries?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They are top centre when you lift the bonnet. I do not think they will be the problem though (apart from something catastrophic). The cover is held on by a couple of 6 mm nuts and there is a plastic clip holding at least one hose.

You say that the control panel does not light up to show the 240 V supply is on. Have you checked the control panel itself. Is it getting a supply and is there any power at all. Do your water level and voltmeters still work.

As far as I am aware, there are no fuses on the control panel but there could be a bad connection or a bad earth. I am assuming you have the same set up as me because I do not know the year of your van so I am making a few assumptions.

Do you have a wiring diagram for your van?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Candgjones said:


> Hi looking for help.
> When I connect the van up the electric hook up I have power going to the fridge and electric sockets but the 240v indicator LED does not light up, and the batteries do not charge. As a result my main battery is now flat.
> I have checked the fuses, on the elektroblock Ebl99 and batteries and everything is fine.
> I have read on the forum that there is an internal fuse, but when I look inside the box there is no "glass fuse".
> ...


on the ebl pull the kettle lead out and check there is mains at the plug... if there is mains then its a fault on the switch mode power supply inside the ebl.... which means replecing the two triacs capacitors etc.... or ship it back to them in germany costs around £150 to repair.... just my view


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Ebl*

Hi I had to send my EBL back to Germany for repair, cost in including postage about 160 euros paid COD to UPS when they returned the unit.
the person to deal with is Udo Lang +49 7544 9577-0 ask for him.
he is very helpful phone hime first or email with problem and he will advise but your symptoms are the same as mine and it was the power charging module within the EBL which had blown. I did try Hambletons in Preston but would have cost twice as much. Best of luck

Paul

[email protected]>

Schaudt GmbH
Planckstr. 8
D-88677 Markdorf


----------



## Candgjones (Mar 25, 2012)

I have e-mailed Udo (hope he speaks Welsh or English!) and awaiting a reply.
In the meantime I will connect a battery charger to the leasure battery (as it's not charging from the unit) to see me through my Easter break.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## diverjgt (Apr 1, 2012)

*Ebl 99 B Charger Unit*

Hi got exactly the same problem, from looking at the forums it looks like a common fault


----------

